# Anyone else still burning wood?



## WiscWoody (Apr 8, 2019)

We still have a lot of snow up here and I’m still burning wood for heat yet especially since my furnace has been out for the last few months now. I just looked at our forecast and the lows will be in the low 20’s for the next 8 nights with one of them at 20 for a low and a winter storm with 8-10 inches of snows in the mix also. I’m ready for spring myself but last year spring didn’t come until mid May so what goes around comes back around I guess.


----------



## thewoodlands (Apr 8, 2019)

WiscWoody said:


> We still have a lot of snow up here and I’m still burning wood for heat yet especially since my furnace has been out for the last few months now. I just looked at our forecast and the lows will be in the low 20’s for the next 8 nights with one of them at 20 for a low and a winter storm with 8-10 inches of snows in the mix also. I’m ready for spring myself but last year it spring didn’t come until mid May so what goes around comes back around I guess.


We're still burning and it looks like the weather won't change anytime soon. We'll burn what wood we have inside and call it a year, if we have to we'll burn some oil.


----------



## peakbagger (Apr 9, 2019)

I am awfully tempted. The warm weather is 120 miles away but I am on the cold side of the weather pattern.


----------



## Doug MacIVER (Apr 9, 2019)

Seems as though we have saved more oil with burning deep into shoulder season. We burn a small Jotul F100, it really does a great job in 40-60 degree weather. Since we are 10 miles inland when we have east winds off the water like the last couple days, we get stuck in the 40's. We burn brick and use $2.50-3.50 per day. Savings surely aren't much, but love wood heat. We still have to heat some 1500 sq. ft in the in-law apt. The Mar-May bill still uses 125-170 gals.


----------



## SpaceBus (Apr 9, 2019)

We got several inches of snow yesterday and last night. We will probably burn into May or June this year


----------



## vinny11950 (Apr 9, 2019)

SpaceBus said:


> We got several inches of snow yesterday and last night. We will probably burn into May or June this year



YIKES


----------



## blades (Apr 9, 2019)

1-3" snow on the way here-  challenge now is to find enough wood in my stash that is not soaked from the last 8 months rain sleet ice snow. will be burning likely into May, One year was middle of June


----------



## johneh (Apr 9, 2019)

It is below 0 here now and they say we will have 10 to 15 cm of snow
today the pellet stove and the wood furnace are still on and expect they 
will be until at least the end of April and then used as needed in May. 
Around here we have 8 months of winter and 4 months of almost winter


----------



## Alpine1 (Apr 9, 2019)

25 cm of snow yesterday, rain forecasted all week. Lows around 2C and highs 6C
The wood cooker/boiler is up and running (and with stew on it!)


----------



## firefighterjake (Apr 9, 2019)

Still burning . . . but that's normal. I usually figure on it being late April or early May when the last fire is lit. At least it's the shoulder season and that means only one or two fires are needed each day.


----------



## Alpine1 (Apr 9, 2019)

Ehe


johneh said:


> It is below 0 here now and they say we will have 10 to 15 cm of snow
> today the pellet stove and the wood furnace are still on and expect they
> will be until at least the end of April and then used as needed in May.
> Around here we have 8 months of winter and 4 months of almost winter



heheh here we say we have 10 cold months and the remaining two very very fresh


----------



## thewoodlands (Apr 9, 2019)

We have rain with some of it freezing on north of here, the trucks are salting the roads and yes we're burning some maple.


----------



## SpaceBus (Apr 9, 2019)

Alpine1 said:


> Ehe
> 
> 
> heheh here we say we have 10 cold months and the remaining two very very fresh



Wow, for a time I lived just close enough to see the alps on the horizon. I can't imagine living in those mountains!


----------



## begreen (Apr 9, 2019)

SpaceBus said:


> We got several inches of snow yesterday and last night. We will probably burn into May or June this year


Yes, they showed some pictures on the news last night. I like Maine in the summer but winter there is not my cup of tea.


----------



## SpaceBus (Apr 9, 2019)

begreen said:


> Yes, they showed some pictures on the news last night. I like Maine in the summer but winter there is not my cup of tea.



This winter was hard for us because we weren't prepared. Next winter will be different since we enjoy winter activities and we will have the equipment at the start of the season. The summer really is special here and worth the harsh winter. We considered living in the PNW but the high costs dissuaded us. The privacy created by the harsh Maine winter is great. I think within 15 miles of my house in any direction there are only 5,000 residents, but I don't know if that includes year round residents.


----------



## Chimney Smoke (Apr 9, 2019)

This winter in most of Maine was pretty tame.  Up north they had a record snowfall year but most of the state was at or below normal snowfall.  And we didn't have any really cold temps either.  I think I only saw below zero temps a few times.  The previous 3-4 years there were many -10-25 days here in southern Maine.  I have been burning a bit of oil but still having fires at night.  Sleet pellets pinging the windows right now.  Supposed to be 65 Saturday.


----------



## SpaceBus (Apr 9, 2019)

Chimney Smoke said:


> This winter in most of Maine was pretty tame.  Up north they had a record snowfall year but most of the state was at or below normal snowfall.  And we didn't have any really cold temps either.  I think I only saw below zero temps a few times.  The previous 3-4 years there were many -10-25 days here in southern Maine.  I have been burning a bit of oil but still having fires at night.  Sleet pellets pinging the windows right now.  Supposed to be 65 Saturday.


That's what the locals told me. The coast had tons of ice built up. My wife and I joke about the glaciers, especially on the north side of the house. We have been told that aside from the ice, which is tough for new people, it was a milder winter.


----------



## begreen (Apr 9, 2019)

SpaceBus said:


> This winter was hard for us because we weren't prepared. Next winter will be different since we enjoy winter activities and we will have the equipment at the start of the season. The summer really is special here and worth the harsh winter. We considered living in the PNW but the high costs dissuaded us. The privacy created by the harsh Maine winter is great. I think within 15 miles of my house in any direction there are only 5,000 residents, but I don't know if that includes year round residents.


There are parts of the state that are quite affordable and accessible. I have a friend with 40 acres and 2 dwellings that pays a lot less property tax than we do for 2 acres.


----------



## Doug MacIVER (Apr 9, 2019)

begreen said:


> There are parts of the state that are quite affordable and accessible. I have a friend with 40 acres and 2 dwellings that pays less property tax than we do for 2 acres.


While you pay 0% income tax, Mainiacs  pay
http://www.tax-rates.org/maine/income-tax

more info: 2. Hawaii and Maine

Hawaii
_Top tax rate: 11 percent. _
Hawaii also holds the second place spot for sales/excise tax collection per capita, taking $2,394 on average.

Maine
_Middle class tax rate: 8.5 percent. _
Including federal taxes, Maine’s total marginal income tax rate is 51.8 percent.
 that is from, https://www.monster.com/career-advice/article/states-that-take-most-in-income-taxes

Maine more costly than Wa. by some 2.5% https://www.nolo.com/legal-encyclopedia/a-comparison-state-tax-rates.html

Just to be fair, this makes it look like there is a clear winner. MAINE! https://www.bestplaces.net/cost-of-living/portland-me/seattle-wa/150000


----------



## SpaceBus (Apr 9, 2019)

Doug MacIVER said:


> While you pay 0% income tax, Mainiacs  pay
> http://www.tax-rates.org/maine/income-tax
> 
> more info: 2. Hawaii and Maine
> ...



In reality the applicable tax rates for most folks is less than 6% in Maine. It's actually lower than NC for my wife. Still, the PNW is really nice and I don't blame anyone for being there.


----------



## Doug MacIVER (Apr 9, 2019)

SpaceBus said:


> In reality the applicable tax rates for most folks is less than 6% in Maine. It's actually lower than NC for my wife. Still, the PNW is really nice and I don't blame anyone for being there.


nor do I, don't bit== about it,(bg) let the folks that put out such stats that you disagree.


SpaceBus said:


> In reality the applicable tax rates for most folks is less than 6% in Maine. It's actually lower than NC for my wife. Still, the PNW is really nice and I don't blame anyone for being there.


Do not disagree. At the same time two pts. 0 inc. tax and links add up to higher burden for Mainers than Washers? Pt. #2BG always  lets us know off topic!  Topic,"
*Anyone else still burning wood? " *


----------



## WiscWoody (Apr 9, 2019)

I see Sunday nights low is now forecasted to be a chilly 17 and just above that on other nights soon. I’m hoping we don’t get much of the big storm coming in tomorrow night. I just got done pulling a AC coil that someone put on the furnace here but it was never used, the house is small and a window AC is enough to cool the place..anyways, the flame rollout has been tripping on my furnace and I found out that’s a indication of a bad heat exchanger. I found 3 holes and 2 cracked seams on the exchanger so it’s wood heat only for the rest of the heating season.


----------



## MTY (Apr 9, 2019)

Off and to take the damp chill off.  The snow is gone, but the rain is constant.  The Clearwater is out of its banks in some places.


----------



## SpaceBus (Apr 10, 2019)

I think we now have 10" of snow on the ground... It just keeps coming.


----------



## thewoodlands (Apr 10, 2019)

SpaceBus said:


> I think we now have 10" of snow on the ground... It just keeps coming.


I can't like that post, we received about an inch of snow overnight so hopefully we get some sun tomorrow which should take care of it.


----------



## SpaceBus (Apr 10, 2019)

thewoodlands said:


> I can't like that post, we received about an inch of snow overnight so hopefully we get some sun tomorrow which should take care of it.



It was 50f here Sunday and I was getting some wood processed and moved. I tried to cover everything as best I could. The vehicles have been cleared a few times already since the wife's car is a soft top. It's not even that cold, like 30-35 during the last few days. The snow has even compacted since the bulk of it fell Monday, so this isn't even a great representation. It's not that big of a deal or anything, just inconvenient. The wife has been off the last few days, so that's been nice. Going to have to drive her into work today!


----------



## thewoodlands (Apr 10, 2019)

SpaceBus said:


> It was 50f here Sunday and I was getting some wood processed and moved. I tried to cover everything as best I could. The vehicles have been cleared a few times already since the wife's car is a soft top. It's not even that cold, like 30-35 during the last few days. The snow has even compacted since the bulk of it fell Monday, so this isn't even a great representation. It's not that big of a deal or anything, just inconvenient. The wife has been off the last few days, so that's been nice. Going to have to drive her into work today!


If it was the beginning of winter, it wouldn't be a big deal but getting snow when spring is here just extends the season. It has been an orderly melt this year so people on the water just above the river level should be okay unless Tupper Lake has a chit load of snow in the woods still. The same river that runs through our small town is also in Tupper so what they get comes down through.


----------



## begreen (Apr 10, 2019)

April has brought some serious rains to Oregon and Washington. Lots of flooding. California's reservoirs are full and still new storms are lined up back to back across the Pacific. Sorry to say this mean more rains for the heartland that is already soaked and flooded. This stuff brings havoc as it moves across the country and collides with warm air from the south.


----------



## SpaceBus (Apr 10, 2019)

thewoodlands said:


> If it was the beginning of winter, it wouldn't be a big deal but getting snow when spring is here just extends the season. It has been an orderly melt this year so people on the water just above the river level should be okay unless Tupper Lake has a chit load of snow in the woods still. The same river that runs through our small town is also in Tupper so what they get comes down through.



It's melting right now already, and we are forecasted for highs in the mid 40's to mid 50's. It's up to 35 here right now.


----------



## thewoodlands (Apr 10, 2019)

SpaceBus said:


> It's melting right now already, and we are forecasted for highs in the mid 40's to mid 50's. It's up to 35 here right now.


They say we'll have a high of 39 with sun this afternoon, we'll see. They also are calling for a low of 20 which should be around 18 tomorrow morning.


----------



## Todd67 (Apr 10, 2019)

Woke up to new snow and 28* this morning. A high near 40 today, with a low of 24 tonight. We typically burn wood for 8 months every year in our Fisher Mama Bear.


----------



## Chimney Smoke (Apr 10, 2019)

I put 120 miles on my motorcycle Saturday and then Monday had to shovel snow.  And they dumped more sand and salt on all the roads so the bike is back in the garage until it gets washed away.


----------



## SpaceBus (Apr 10, 2019)

Chimney Smoke said:


> I put 120 miles on my motorcycle Saturday and then Monday had to shovel snow.  And they dumped more sand and salt on all the roads so the bike is back in the garage until it gets washed away.


The roads are so rough here in Downeast I'm glad I sold my bike before we moved here. It would never have been ridden here.


----------



## Dobish (Apr 11, 2019)

i threw some willow and pine in the stove last night to heat up the house... it was nice.


----------



## WiscWoody (Apr 11, 2019)

We have horizontally blown snow now. I can hear the wind roaring through the woods at 24 mph and gusts are at 32. I had to go to town and the roads are bad but I made it there and back and am now enjoying a nice warm fire coming from the stove. It’s 57 in here now but I’ll get it up to 68 and then let it cool again until I have a fire tonight again. Think spring!


----------



## Knots (Apr 12, 2019)

Left for a work trip last Monday in a snowstorm.  Came back last night and there's more snow on the ground now than when I left.


----------



## Highbeam (Apr 12, 2019)

SpaceBus said:


> The summer really is special here and worth the harsh winter. We considered living in the PNW but the high costs dissuaded us. The privacy created by the harsh Maine winter is great.



Good points. I wonder if a harsh (hot) summer does the same thing in hot climates. Seems that in both cases you can just ride it out inside a home with HVAC.


----------



## begreen (Apr 12, 2019)

The summer we spent in Rockport Maine was very hot and with some humid days too. No HVAC either. We took to deep chilling in the Atlantic but you could only do that for about 5 minutes.


----------



## thewoodlands (Apr 12, 2019)

We hit 64 today (felt nice) so we'll go without a fire tonight.

We have a flood watch on (around 2 inches of rain coming in) the river across the road is running pretty high, especially four miles north of us where the houses are just above the water level which is creeping up the lawns already.


----------



## SpaceBus (Apr 13, 2019)

Highbeam said:


> Good points. I wonder if a harsh (hot) summer does the same thing in hot climates. Seems that in both cases you can just ride it out inside a home with HVAC.


Depends on how hot it is. People are leaving the Middle East and India due to the heat. NC regularly hits 100 in the summer and that was too much for us, others flock there.


----------



## SpaceBus (Apr 13, 2019)

begreen said:


> The summer we spent in Rockport Maine was very hot and with some humid days too. No HVAC either. We took to deep chilling in the Atlantic but you could only do that for about 5 minutes.


I haven't been there yet. How hot did it get? My wife and I find 80 f outside temp to be very pleasant.


----------



## WiscWoody (Apr 13, 2019)

Highbeam said:


> Good points. I wonder if a harsh (hot) summer does the same thing in hot climates. Seems that in both cases you can just ride it out inside a home with HVAC.


Yes, the summers up here are nice too but a bit humid at times. And it’s snowing and the stove is going... still burning.


----------



## begreen (Apr 13, 2019)

Cold and wet this morning. Started a fire at 7am to take the edge off.


----------



## thewoodlands (Apr 13, 2019)

We hit 60 back in the pines today, it would've been a nice day to get some firewood but we had high wind gust all day. We'll be around 33 tonight but we'll go without a fire.


----------



## SpaceBus (Apr 14, 2019)

We are close to being done burning for this season. Highs are consistently approaching the 60's and nights are generally going to be above 40. I'll probably still light a small fire every 12 hrs or so.


----------



## Todd67 (Apr 14, 2019)

35 this morning, so burned a small fire last night to take the chill off the house for this morning.

It's shaping up to be a very cold April, 10-25 degrees below normal.


----------



## SpaceBus (Apr 14, 2019)

It was 65 in the house this morning at 0630, so I lit a small fire (a bio brick and some kindling). I don't think it's going to be very sunny today, I might even have to add another few pieces of kindling and repeat this evening around sunset.


----------



## Knots (Apr 17, 2019)

20 this morning.  I'm burning my last sticks and calling it a season.  The basement is about to get _cold_...


----------



## SpaceBus (Apr 17, 2019)

Knots said:


> 20 this morning.  I'm burning my last sticks and calling it a season.  The basement is about to get _cold_...


Wow, it was a balmy 32 here!


----------



## Chimney Smoke (Apr 17, 2019)

I had a fire on Monday but I think that's it for now.  I'll probably spend a few dollars on oil going forward unless we get a few cold nights or cool damp days.


----------



## Knots (Apr 17, 2019)

SpaceBus said:


> Wow, it was a balmy 32 here!



It got sunny and went up to 60.  The stove was burning and I was tempted to open the windows upstairs!


----------



## SpaceBus (Apr 17, 2019)

Knots said:


> It got sunny and went up to 60.  The stove was burning and I was tempted to open the windows upstairs!


Mine burned out around 1130 and the house downstairs peaked at 74 with the outside temp hitting 54. I don't have a thermo upstairs, but it feels much warmer. I opened some windows around 1300.


----------



## begreen (Apr 17, 2019)

50º and sunny this morning, now 65º. No fires in this weather.


----------



## SpaceBus (Apr 17, 2019)

Outside temps have fallen into the 30's with a low of 30 tonight. I let the house cool to about 68 and then I lit the stove again. We're back up to 72 and I'll probably load a couple more splits before bed. We will probably end up around 3.5 cords burned this season by the time lows are consistently above 60.

Every time I think we might be nearing the end of burning season, it just keeps going.


----------



## Chimney Smoke (Apr 18, 2019)

45 and breezy today, the furnace was running when I got home from work so I turned the thermostat down and lit a fire.


----------



## SpaceBus (Apr 18, 2019)

I'm about to light another load,


----------



## Doug MacIVER (Apr 18, 2019)

2pm start, all done for the day, 8pm Ply temp55*, got home at 47*. Forecast 60* plus with rain next 3 days, no burn. Happy Easter and Passover to those that celebrate.


----------



## Chimney Smoke (Apr 19, 2019)

And this afternoon it's 75 and I have all the windows open.  Gotta love spring in Maine...


----------



## SpaceBus (Apr 19, 2019)

High of 51 here, house is now 67. I'm soon to light up the stove


----------



## RobbieB (Apr 19, 2019)

Got to 82 today, turned the AC on.


----------



## firefighterjake (Apr 20, 2019)

SpaceBus said:


> . . .
> Every time I think we might be nearing the end of burning season, it just keeps going.



The burning season here is never truly over since there is always a chance you may need to light a fire . . . I usually figure I'm safe about time the fireworks get lit off on the 4th of July.


----------



## SpaceBus (Apr 20, 2019)

firefighterjake said:


> The burning season here is never truly over since there is always a chance you may need to light a fire . . . I usually figure I'm safe about time the fireworks get lit off on the 4th of July.



Yeah, even today with it being 53 outside I'm about to light my second small fire for the day. I'm really running through kindling.


----------



## Doug MacIVER (Apr 23, 2019)

3pm temp Ply. 49* burned all day. will slow burn til sleep.Crappy weather on top of the 49*


----------



## SpaceBus (Apr 23, 2019)

I had to keep the morning going with a bit of kindling


----------



## begreen (Apr 23, 2019)

Just burning electrons here. Daytime temps have been hanging around 60. I think this is the end of the season for us except for occasional chill chaser fires. Corn is starting to sprout and tomato seedlings need transplanting today.


----------



## Doug MacIVER (Apr 23, 2019)

begreen said:


> Just burning electrons here. Daytime temps have been hanging around 60. I think this is the end of the season for us except for occasional chill chaser fires. Corn is starting to sprout and tomato seedlings need transplanting today.


5-6 degrees north of  southern New  Eng. and weeks ahead of us. Hell Seattle at 47+ degrees N is the same as Ft. Kent, Me. Tomatoes there maybe June 1.


----------



## thewoodlands (Apr 23, 2019)

It was 41 this morning so we burned some propane but today we hit 74, that felt great.


----------



## Todd67 (Apr 26, 2019)

35 tonight, 39 for a high tomorrow (Saturday), possible snow this weekend.

Yep, still burning wood at night.


----------



## SpaceBus (Apr 27, 2019)

Todd67 said:


> 35 tonight, 39 for a high tomorrow (Saturday), possible snow this weekend.
> 
> Yep, still burning wood at night.



I think we are in for the same here.


----------



## Ashful (Apr 27, 2019)

Still seeing mostly 40’s at night, and even an occasional 35F (eg. tonight), but with 60F (and even an occasional 70F) days, my head is out of burning mode, already.  I’m trying to think of a way to convince the wife to let me take the kids sailing, this week!  The water is still a little cold, for the wet dinghies we sail.


----------



## SpaceBus (Apr 27, 2019)

It's been damp and windy since the warmer weather started, so I've been burning two or three fires a day still. I've run out of wood allocated for this heating season and I'm burning straight bio bricks now. There's a half cord of sugar maple sitting in a shed I'm hoping to save for next year. I've got three cords of Balsam fir cut and split, some dead standing some cut living, but it's been so wet I'm sure it's soaked. I'm hoping to get more of the seasoned sugar maple for next season.


----------



## thewoodlands (Apr 28, 2019)

We're still burning some junk azz wood, we had 31 this morning with some overnight temps in the 20's coming in so we'll put a good sized load of seasoned pine in today.


----------



## SpaceBus (Apr 28, 2019)

I'm still burning 20-30 lbs of bio bricks per day. I might have to dip into next year's supply!


----------



## begreen (Apr 28, 2019)

39º this morning, stove lit with a medium sized load. 2.5hrs later, stove top is at 550º, probe flue temp 400º. Away from the stove, the kitchen temp is at 72º.  It's sunny and calm outside so I will just let the fire burn out.


----------



## Doug MacIVER (Apr 28, 2019)

Just now. Another 50* rainy day!


----------



## Ashful (Apr 29, 2019)

House was cold this morning, would’ve liked a fire, but the area of that chimney is currently under construction, didn’t want to bake the fresh lime mortar dry.m, so we just burned some oil.  Been about three weeks on this, already.


----------



## Todd67 (Apr 29, 2019)

We had snow yesterday and Saturday, and woke up to 30 degrees this morning. We are way below normal for April temperatures. Looks like we'll have night time temps in the 40's for the next 2 weeks.

Yep, still burning wood...


----------



## kennyp2339 (Apr 29, 2019)

If you asked me last week, I would have said yes, I've been for almost 2 weeks, but alas.. cold came Saturday and by 7am the stove was lit, burnt all day, all day Sunday and did a load this morning. Temps will be back up into the 60's by tomorrow, so that will be it.. but it was a decent season, had some frustrations with my stove (wrong cat sent by dealer during the biggest cold snap) bought a NC30 then sold it to my friend that was going to add a convection deck to it.. still chugging along with the princess.


----------



## Dobish (Apr 29, 2019)

we are possibly going to get up to 16" of snow today, so we will see. nothing yet, but we will have a fire tonight for sure.


----------



## begreen (Apr 29, 2019)

Dobish said:


> we are possibly going to get up to 16" of snow today


   Oh well, it will be melted and gone by tomorrow. (hope)


----------



## MTY (Apr 29, 2019)

It froze last night and is supposed to get cold again tonight.  I'm sitting here waiting for the cat to become active, and then it will be off to bed for me.


----------



## blades (Apr 30, 2019)

at least a full load once a day- should have tossed some in last night - propane furnace kicked on early this morning. how much it was cycling last night i dd not know.


----------



## tadmaz (Apr 30, 2019)

Lows around 40F for the next week.  Might do a few fires.  Don't like hearing the furnace!


----------



## Dobish (Apr 30, 2019)

had a nice fire last night. today it is 44º. I'll probably reload when I get home.


----------



## Doug MacIVER (Apr 30, 2019)

I feel like Dave Hester on " Storage Wars", "YUUUP"


----------



## Todd67 (May 2, 2019)

Just loaded the Fisher, now it's time for bed.


----------



## Todd67 (May 8, 2019)

It's 36* this morning. Still burning wood...


----------



## SpaceBus (May 8, 2019)

I didn't burn any wood Monday morning or evening. Clouds and rain moved in yesterday so I had to burn last night. With full sun today I might not even light a fire before bed.


----------



## blades (May 8, 2019)

yep still burning  still slipping to below freezing at night.


----------



## WiscWoody (May 9, 2019)

I’ve had a morning fire every morning lately but yesterday I burned several times and it’ll be the same today. We had sleet and snow accumulation last night and a hour north of here in Duluth Minnesota they got 10" of new snow. Agh...


----------



## SpaceBus (May 9, 2019)

WiscWoody said:


> I’ve had a morning fire every morning lately but yesterday I burned several times and it’ll be the same today. We had sleet and snow accumulation last night and a hour north of here in Duluth Minnesota they got 10" of new snow. Agh...


That's wild. We are finally down to evening fires only here in Downeast Maine.


----------



## blades (May 9, 2019)

I will have to check in with my friend in Tomahawk,  to see if they got any white stuff. The last one 4-27-19 missed me completely.


----------



## WiscWoody (May 9, 2019)

blades said:


> I will have to check in with my friend in Tomahawk,  to see if they got any white stuff. The last one 4-27-19 missed me completely.


Tomahawk is a hour SE of me here in Winter.... an appropriate name much of the time lol. I heard on the radio a moment ago that it was still snowing in Duluth but it’s nearly done and they now have 13" on the ground. Yowza!


----------



## Ashful (May 9, 2019)

WiscWoody said:


> yesterday I burned several times and it’ll be the same today.



Dude, time to consider BK!


----------



## WiscWoody (May 9, 2019)

Ashful said:


> Dude, time to consider BK!


Hmm.... BK... BK...? Just what would Burger King have to do with heating the house? Lol.. and the closest BK is 65 miles from here.


----------



## begreen (May 9, 2019)

Ashful said:


> Dude, time to consider BK!


 
https://www.hearth.com/talk/faq/8-can-i-complain-and-or-praise-pump-my-particular-stove.13/


----------



## billb3 (May 12, 2019)

Still an occasional fire on a cloudy/rainy day. 
Usually pine for a quick short blast of heat.


----------



## SpaceBus (May 12, 2019)

I just lit the stove a little over an hour ago. It never ends.


----------



## ksks (May 12, 2019)

I've got one going tonight...and I'm in SW Missouri!

It's been cool, damp and dreary for months.

ksks


----------



## tadmaz (May 13, 2019)

Frost warning the past two nights.  Last night may have been the last fire!


----------



## WiscWoody (May 13, 2019)

I’m still warming up the house with a fire every morning. We had frost last night and most nights lately. I just heard that the farmers around here are 18-21 days behind on planting their fields compared to a five year average from the rain/snow and cold.


----------



## SpaceBus (May 13, 2019)

WiscWoody said:


> I’m still warming up the house with a fire every morning. We had frost last night and most nights lately. I just heard that the farmers around here are 18-21 days behind on planting their fields compared to a five year average from the rain/snow and cold.



It's not quite as cold here. So far everything on my property except the poplars are leafing.


----------



## Chimney Smoke (May 14, 2019)

Fires two afternoons in a row.  High of 44 and rain here in southern Maine today.  Seriously - it needs to end, my peach tree is starting to blossom!


----------



## Ashful (May 14, 2019)

Also cool here, the last two days.  Never even got out of the 40's yesterday.  Looks like we'll be warming up, over the next few days.

Been out sailing in the little dinghy twice with the kids already, just being careful not to capsize,the water is still in the 50F's.


----------



## firefighterjake (May 15, 2019)

I've been burning up old dinosaurs . . . but lit a fire yesterday morning and night . . . and this morning.


----------



## begreen (May 15, 2019)

With nighttime temps now above 50 it's too warm here for fires. Electrons are cleaner and cheaper. Way cheaper now that solar power is exceeding the heat pump load.


----------



## WiscWoody (May 18, 2019)

It’s wet and cool out, 40 now and I’m on my second fire of the day now. It will be down in the mid 30’s for a few nights this coming week. Some days are nice some aren’t. Time to put the long johns again. 

I’m burning some nice oak mill ends now. A bar in town that burns wood said that someone dumped  them there in the wrong place, at the end of their parking lot and they didn’t want to bring them up to the bar so I got 50 or so nice chunks of red oak for free.


----------



## SpaceBus (May 18, 2019)

Still going here. If there's no clouds in the morning, I don't have to burn in the morning. If there's consecutive nice days I don't even have to burn at all. Days like today seem like the end of burning season, but it will be cloudy, wet, and cold for the next week or so....


----------



## SpaceBus (May 18, 2019)

From what I've heard from locals, burning season never really ends in most of Maine. I've never lived anywhere you might need to use heat in the summer.


----------



## begreen (May 18, 2019)

When I spent a summer in Maine we had several 85-90º temps. Some days it felt like the humidity was that high too. That was miserable. I ended up jumping into the Atlantic.


----------



## WiscWoody (May 18, 2019)

Whenever I’ve been to the pacific states it was a nice break from the humidity we can get here too. I’m on the 47th parallel up here, the same as just north of New Brunswick Maine. There is a period of 4 to 5 months or so where we don’t heat at all here but they say that July is historically the only month that it has not snowed up here. I would imagine if it snowed in June it was very early June and vise versa for August, it probably was very late August but I could be wrong.


----------



## SpaceBus (May 18, 2019)

begreen said:


> When I spent a summer in Maine we had several 85-90º temps. Some days it felt like the humidity was that high too. That was miserable. I ended up jumping into the Atlantic.


When we were up here looking at houses last July it was pretty dry and the highs here were only 75-80f. We drove through the white mountains to get here, since 95 is trash, and for a while the outside temp kept getting higher, then as we got on US 1 N the temp got lower and lower the closer we got to Machias. There's also a lot of wind where we are, although it's always worse in town it seems. Today was remarkable with the relatively still air, flies were bothering me. Usually there's enough of a breeze, or a 30+ MPH gust on a windy day, to keep the bugs away around the house. A bug net solved the annoyance today.


----------



## EODMSgt (May 19, 2019)

SpaceBus said:


> When we were up here looking at houses last July it was pretty dry and the highs here were only 75-80f. We drove through the white mountains to get here, since 95 is trash, and for a while the outside temp kept getting higher, then as we got on US 1 N the temp got lower and lower the closer we got to Machias. There's also a lot of wind where we are, although it's always worse in town it seems. Today was remarkable with the relatively still air, flies were bothering me. Usually there's enough of a breeze, or a 30+ MPH gust on a windy day, to keep the bugs away around the house. A bug net solved the annoyance today.



First full year in Maine with black fly season Spacebus? They just showed up here a couple days ago in full force. I hate the end of May, black flies, mosquitos, ticks and tourists. You guys in Maine used to have an awesome coffee (Black Fly Roast) that would chip the paint off a battleship.

Had a fire going yesterday morning to take the chill off. Last year I burned intermittently into June, the year before I started some fires in August. You just never know up here.


----------



## WiscWoody (May 19, 2019)

Cold cold cold! Fire fire fire!... in the stove of course. SpaceBus- The black flies that are bugging you sound like the same ones we get up here. They go for your head and they can get into anything your mouth even breathing then in at times... your eyes and ears too. If you raise your arm above your head they attack your hand and the only relief sometimes is a fly net over a brimmed hat. They are bad at my old place 7 miles from here. I lived there for 15 years and they were always bad especially in the spring but here at the new place they aren’t so bad knock on wood!

Update, it’s 33 out now and snowing... agh. Another fire coming up!


----------



## SpaceBus (May 19, 2019)

EODMSgt said:


> First full year in Maine with black fly season Spacebus? They just showed up here a couple days ago in full force. I hate the end of May, black flies, mosquitos, ticks and tourists. You guys in Maine used to have an awesome coffee (Black Fly Roast) that would chip the paint off a battleship.
> 
> Had a fire going yesterday morning to take the chill off. Last year I burned intermittently into June, the year before I started some fires in August. You just never know up here.



Yeah, black fly season is in full swing. I'm used to annoying bugs, fire ants and mosquitos in the south, but the black flies are much different. It makes me miss Appalachia! As far as Maine Coffee, the Bold Coast Coffee brand is amazing and the best I've ever had. A fire was lit this morning, maybe even followed by another soon. I suspect this year, if it stays this wet, June fires will be the norm. I might even need some more bio bricks. I'm hoping the five cords I have CSS so far will be ready by for real winter.



WiscWoody said:


> View attachment 244299
> 
> Cold cold cold! Fire fire fire!... in the stove of course. SpaceBus- The black flies that are bugging you sound like the same ones we get up here. They go for your head and they can get into anything your mouth even breathing then in at times... your eyes and ears too. If you raise your arm above your head they attack your hand and the only relief sometimes it a fly net over a brimmed hat. They are bad at my old place 7 miles from here. I lived there for 15 years and they were always bad especially in the spring but here at the new place they aren’t so bad knock on wood!



The mosquito net with a brimmed hat did the trick yesterday. Just as you said, they only came for my face. I've heard they come for the carbon monoxide coming out of our faces. Perhaps they want the moisture from our eyes too (black flies are born in water). So far we haven't been swarmed, but it's definitely not too late!


----------



## Chimney Smoke (May 20, 2019)

SpaceBus said:


> From what I've heard from locals, burning season never really ends in most of Maine. I've never lived anywhere you might need to use heat in the summer.



They were exaggerating!  On a normal year there's not many people burning much past early May and then starting up in October again.


----------



## SpaceBus (May 20, 2019)

Chimney Smoke said:


> They were exaggerating!  On a normal year there's not many people burning much past early May and then starting up in October again.


Ha, I've needed a fire most mornings and evenings this month. Maybe this is unusual though. I have noticed the locals are pretty vocal about the weather, regardless of what's going on. Either way, i don't miss the south.


----------



## Ashful (May 21, 2019)

Chimney Smoke said:


> They were exaggerating!  On a normal year there's not many people burning much past early May and then starting up in October again.



Farmington, Maine:


----------



## begreen (May 21, 2019)

Early this morning. Sent to me from a friend in Denver. No thanks.


----------



## blades (May 21, 2019)

Fire the stove once a day early morning  -- supposed to get pretty warm next couple days then cool back down for weekend.


----------



## SpaceBus (May 21, 2019)

We had a fire this morning, it might be chilly enough to burn to tonight around 2100.


----------



## SpaceBus (May 21, 2019)

Ashful said:


> Farmington, Maine:
> 
> View attachment 244354


That's probably representative of my area as well, although our proximity to the ocean has some impact I'm sure.


----------



## EODMSgt (May 21, 2019)

Fired up the stove about an hour ago. In the 40's right now with a strong wind so feeling much cooler (I have the windows open so it's a nice mix). Supposed to be in the 30's tonight so keeping the fire going. Found a stack of ends and uglies I had forgotten about so perfect for this kind of weather.


----------



## Doug MacIVER (May 21, 2019)

SpaceBus said:


> That's probably representative of my area as well, although our proximity to the ocean has some impact I'm sure.


https://video.search.yahoo.com/yhs/...=2d1c1de6a4c5d1b79e70a537c8990226&action=view


----------



## Dobish (May 21, 2019)

May snow storms.  So hot right now.  Stove room is at 71 right now.  I didn't bring in enough wood before it started coming down,  so it was a bit damp.


----------



## Dobish (May 21, 2019)

begreen said:


> Early this morning. Sent to me from a friend in Denver. No thanks.
> 
> View attachment 244362


I had some green showing this am


----------



## WiscWoody (May 21, 2019)

Dobish said:


> May snow storms.  So hot right now.  Stove room is at 71 right now.  I didn't bring in enough wood before it started coming down,  so it was a bit damp.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok... you have to tell me what the thing is outside your patio window with the yellow belt guard in it. I am curious...


----------



## Dobish (May 21, 2019)

WiscWoody said:


> Ok... you have to tell me what the thing is outside your patio window with the yellow belt guard in it. I am curious...


Tile saw. It likes the view


----------



## Dobish (May 23, 2019)

We loaded up again this morning with some pine and cottonwood. Saturday is supposed to be 70º again though!


----------



## SpaceBus (May 23, 2019)

Had a fire last night, but not this morning, the sun returned!


----------



## WiscWoody (May 28, 2019)

Yesterday’s high was 49 and I had a few fires and I have my usual morning fire going now. They were just talking about how cool it’s been on the radio. It’s been very wet here too. I would think that it won’t be much longer and I can stop bringing fire wood in the house and get the stove ready for fall.


----------



## SpaceBus (May 28, 2019)

I burned two fires yesterday, and the house was 75 and the fire out when we went to bed. Low of 39 when we woke up, but house still 65. Finally we are having a sunny day, and I'm not burning this morning. We'll see what it's like when the sun drops below the tree line. I suspect we might be very close to a break in burning.


----------



## Ashful (May 28, 2019)

SpaceBus said:


> I burned two fires yesterday, and the house was 75 and the fire out when we went to bed. Low of 39 when we woke up, but house still 65. Finally we are having a sunny day, and I'm not burning this morning. We'll see what it's like when the sun drops below the tree line. I suspect we might be very close to a break in burning.


Between winter that hangs on forever, those Maine black flies that swarm you and eat you for one month of your best weather in spring, mud season, still-humid summers, and insane winters... I’m beginning to wonder about your choice to move to Maine, Bus!

I spent Sunday evening drinking and eating at the swimming pool, at a rare May high of 87F.  Saturday and Monday were spent sailing in our more seasonable spring weather, mid-70’s with a nice breeze.  You’re still burning wood to stay warm?!?

When it’s time to relocate for retirement, I will likely head to a place where I never need to split another stick of wood.  This is fun for now, but I can foresee it getting old, before I do.


----------



## SpaceBus (May 28, 2019)

Ashful said:


> Between winter that hangs on forever, those Maine black flies that swarm you and eat you for one month of your best weather in spring, mud season, still-humid summers, and insane winters... I’m beginning to wonder about your choice to move to Maine, Bus!
> 
> I spent Sunday evening drinking and eating at the swimming pool, at a rare May high of 87F.  Saturday and Monday were spent sailing in our more seasonable spring weather, mid-70’s with a nice breeze.  You’re still burning wood to stay warm?!?
> 
> When it’s time to relocate for retirement, I will likely head to a place where I never need to split another stick of wood.  This is fun for now, but I can foresee it getting old, before I do.



Ha, I love this place. Every morning I see a small bay, I'm never hot, and the bugs aren't as bad as NC. Today it's 60 and sunny, yesterday started out foggy but became sunny. It's just new for me and I'm learning every day. There's a ton of Warblers, Chickadees, blue Jays, hawks, ospreys, eagles, turkey, and on and on that fly through my "yard" every day. It's amazing.

Also everywhere else is crowded.


----------



## SpaceBus (May 28, 2019)

I saw several Osprey today at the beach, both the animal and the aircraft. Kind of weird to see a SOCOM aircraft all the way out here.


----------



## EODMSgt (May 28, 2019)

Held off most of the day however it is a raw, rainy 44 degrees here right now so the wood stove is going to get cranked up again. Haven't used it for a week now, which is the longest time span with a cold stove since early last October.


----------



## blades (May 29, 2019)

fired up last night as it was only a toasty 60 deg in side. tossed a couple splits on this morning- more to drive the humidity level down inside.


----------



## firefighterjake (Jun 2, 2019)

June 1st: Lit a fire. Hoping for the heat and Summer to get here eventually.


----------



## SpaceBus (Jun 2, 2019)

firefighterjake said:


> June 1st: Lit a fire. Hoping for the heat and Summer to get here eventually.


It's 64 in the house this morning. I could have had a fire last night, but it was tolerable and I was lazy.


----------



## Todd67 (Jun 2, 2019)

With a low of 40 tonight and tomorrow night we'll be firing up the wood stove again. Whooda thunk I'd be burning wood the first week of June? Absolutely insane.


----------



## SpaceBus (Jun 2, 2019)

Yeah, we lit a fire this morning, it just hasn't really warmed up much today


----------



## blades (Jun 2, 2019)

ran a load yesterday,  will likely fire up when i get home in about an hour or so  to knock the chill out.


----------



## firefighterjake (Jun 3, 2019)

I've been lazy and been burning oil on these marginal days . . . something I typically end up doing at the tail end of the season for a week or two. This year it has been several weeks . . . rain and cold. Warms up to tolerable temps during the day, but it has been a very odd Spring. I think I've burned up more oil in the last few weeks than I did all winter long.


----------



## blades (Jun 3, 2019)

I almost turned on the propane furnace this morning but came to my senses and fired up the stove instead. I didn't fire it up last night, it was about 45 out this morning  and a bit cool inside at 62.


----------



## begreen (Jun 3, 2019)

With morning temps in the low 50s, the heat pump is loafing while warming up the house. After that the sun takes over and the house stays warm in the evening as we close up windows. I have a crap-load of scrap after loading 3 cord of wood in the shed. May burn some of that later this week if night temps drop into the high 40s just to get rid of it.


----------



## Dix (Jun 3, 2019)

Seriously considering firing off the PE, and letting the OB take care of the lower zone. Anticipate 40F or less here tonight in the Hollow.

Covered my vegets w/ Dollar tree shower curtains, and hoping for the best 

**Correction. Fired off**


----------



## Ashful (Jun 4, 2019)

On the water in Boston this week.  They could still use some wood heat up here.  It has been cool and windy.


----------



## SpaceBus (Jun 4, 2019)

We might light the stove tonight since it got windy and cold.


----------



## Todd67 (Jun 4, 2019)

Fired up the stove this morning.


----------



## EODMSgt (Jun 5, 2019)

Thought I was done for a couple months but fired the stove up this morning. Just a dreary, raw, rainy morning in the mid-forties so fired up the stove to take the chill out.


----------



## SpaceBus (Jun 5, 2019)

EODMSgt said:


> Thought I was done for a couple months but fired the stove up this morning. Just a dreary, raw, rainy morning in the mid-forties so fired up the stove to take the chill out.


I lit mine last night and I think I'll light it now.


----------



## maple1 (Jun 6, 2019)

Really loving my mini-splits. Haven't had them that long really, but so far have been one of our best investments IMO. They have saved burning a lot of wood & fire making this spring. So much so that I think I am going to put a little more effort this off season into burning the boiler once every week or two for DHW - looking at my stacks outside, it is going to be a few years before I get it all burned & I don't want to lose any to rot and this way-soggy spring has me thinking rot might be a possibility. Got some stuff out there that was marginal to start with, having scrounged only windfalls the past few years, some of which had been down for quite a while before I got to it. Had no idea this kind of issue could possibly develop - a conundrum I didn't anticipate. But there could be worse conundrums to have to deal with...


----------



## SpaceBus (Jun 6, 2019)

I've never seen "delightful" on the forecast before. We are finally entering a period of occasionally burning. We had a fire yesterday because it was windy and cold, but the sun came out and the house got up to 80... This morning  it's cold and rainy and I'm not sure if I want to light a fire or not.


----------



## SpaceBus (Jun 8, 2019)

I think it's finally over for real here. There might be one or two fires before fall, but that should be it


----------



## begreen (Jun 8, 2019)

I've had the stove setup with kindling in anticipation of a cool night, but the coolest temp has been in the low 50s. Haven't burned for over a month.


----------



## Ashful (Jun 9, 2019)

begreen said:


> I've had the stove setup with kindling in anticipation of a cool night, but the coolest temp has been in the low 50s. Haven't burned for over a month.



Your kindling is going to be filled with pistachio nut shells by fall!


----------



## PaulOinMA (Jun 9, 2019)

Done for a month.  Removed brick liner and secondary air tubes last week, vacuumed the insert, and removed the surround and vacuumed the fireplace.  Will probably SootEater the liner this week and put the tubes and bricks back in.


----------



## johneh (Jun 9, 2019)

No fire now for three days 
Temps have gone from 5
to 31 Today 
May be time to install window ACs 
From winter to summer in three days not a record 
Have been in past years fire in the morning AC in the afternoon 
If you don't like the weather wait 5 min.


----------



## begreen (Jun 9, 2019)

Ashful said:


> Your kindling is going to be filled with pistachio nut shells by fall!


Got that right, though hopefully not 3 cu ft worth!


----------



## WiscWoody (Jun 11, 2019)

I thought I was done burning with last weeks morning fires to warm up the house but last night it was in the low 40’s so I had a “last” fire this morning... I heard on the radio that with our calm winds there was some light frost in northern Minnesota but with Lake Superior a bit north of here it tempers us some.


----------



## SpaceBus (Jun 11, 2019)

It's chilly today with the clouds and the house got cold, so lighting a small fire right  now.


----------



## Highbeam (Jun 11, 2019)

begreen said:


> Got that right, though hopefully not 3 cu ft worth!



It's finally switching to the warm season in the PNW. We've been having some outside fires to burn up the firewood processing trash. The nights have been lovely, light until past 10pm!

Soon I expect they will ban all outside burning for the summer dry season.


----------



## PaulOinMA (Jun 11, 2019)

Highbeam said:


> … The nights have been lovely, light until past 10pm …



I used to go out to the factory in Jeffersonville, IN (Louisville, KY) a lot when I worked at CL in the 1990s.  They are at the western edge of the eastern time zone.  Light a lot later than I was used to.  They guys said they could go golfing after work and get a round in.


----------



## WiscWoody (Jun 11, 2019)

SpaceBus said:


> It's chilly today with the clouds and the house got cold, so lighting a small fire right  now.


I think we are in some twisted competition to see which one of us will have the latest fire of the 18/19 heating season lol.


----------



## SpaceBus (Jun 12, 2019)

WiscWoody said:


> I think we are in some twisted competition to see which one of us will have the latest fire of the 18/19 heating season lol.



Ha, it seems that it now. On Monday it was super nice and I opened up too many windows and the house got cold. Tuesday morning was rain until the evening, and the house only got up to 64 on its own, so we had a fire. I don't mind really, the house is always comfortable!


----------



## PaulOinMA (Jun 12, 2019)

64 and having a fire?  You're not from around here, eh? 

Just kidding.  I know you moved up here from the south.  I was wondering if last fires are related, in part, to where people are originally from.

When you said you had a fire yesterday, I checked the temperature in Machias, ME.  Too warm for a fire for me since I grew up in New England.  64 is around what I have the thermostat set to in the winter, +/- a couple of degrees either way.

I have coffee Friday mornings with the old guys (I'm one) from my wife's former church.  The minister's husband frequently comments (complains?) about the temperature in the parsonage in late fall.  His wife is French Canadian, and she has the windows open in the house for sleeping very late in the fall in New England.  He's freezing.


----------



## SpaceBus (Jun 12, 2019)

PaulOinMA said:


> 64 and having a fire?  You're not from around here, eh?
> 
> Just kidding.  I know you moved up here from the south.  I was wondering if last fires are related, in part, to where people are originally from.
> 
> ...



64 inside is chilly when there's no sun and windy like yesterday. It's 64 inside this morning, but I'm not lighting a fire since it's sunny. My wife would keep the house 75 year round, but I prefer 70-72.


----------



## WiscWoody (Jun 12, 2019)

PaulOinMA said:


> 64 and having a fire?  You're not from around here, eh?
> 
> Just kidding.  I know you moved up here from the south.  I was wondering if last fires are related, in part, to where people are originally from.
> 
> ...


For me I like to keep the house around 68-69 during the day and 58 or so at night when the furnace eventually takes over for awhile during the heating season but if it’s a little cool in the house in the morning and I know it’s going to be hot later in the day I’ll leave it that way and keep the house closed up so it stays cool inside. Then I won’t have to run the AC until later in the evening. Pretty basic carbon and money saver I guess. Oh and btw I just had a fire going. I’m down to just burning some of the red oak mower crates wood that I collect from the hardware stores now.


----------



## PaulOinMA (Jun 12, 2019)

SpaceBus said:


> … My wife would keep the house 75 year round, but I prefer 70-72 …



I think my wife would love to move in with you. 

I used to have the upstairs thermostat set for 58 - 59 for overnight when I was younger.

I think it's really related to what folks are used to.  My wife and I went up to Ogunquit, ME when we first moved to MA.  Lots of people swimming in the ocean.  The chalkboard on the beach said something like: "Today's water temperature - 52."  Way too cold for me to consider going in the ocean

I asked someone about it.  He said to look at the license plates of the cars in the parking lot.  Mostly people vacationing from Quebec.  52 is fine for them.


----------



## Todd67 (Jun 12, 2019)

It's 48 outside this morning. I'm determined to *not* get a fire going in the stove. My wife might decide she wants a fire though


----------



## PaulOinMA (Jun 12, 2019)

SpaceBus … several of the guys I have coffee with have little summer cabins* at the former Methodist camp in Machias.  They were up there a couple of weeks ago to get them ready for the season.  Said that black flies were really bad, as you mentioned.  Had to wear head netting, if they went outside.  One guy left his car windows open overnight and said there must have been 50,000 mosquitoes in his car in the morning. 

* Little is just a statement of size.  The cabins were in pretty rough shape from neglect when they bought them.  One guy had a strap around his cabin and two straps inside held tight with come-alongs to hold it together while he gutted and worked on it.


----------



## SpaceBus (Jun 12, 2019)

PaulOinMA said:


> I think my wife would love to move in with you.
> 
> I used to have the upstairs thermostat set for 58 - 59 for overnight when I was younger.
> 
> ...



I could handle a cooler house, but my wife has joint pain below 68. During the day it's nice to have a bit cooler of a house since I have to wear long sleeves if I want to work on the house outside. 


PaulOinMA said:


> SpaceBus … several of the guys I have coffee with have little summer cabins* at the former Methodist camp in Machias.  They were up there a couple of weeks ago to get them ready for the season.  Said that black flies were really bad, as you mentioned.  Had to wear head netting, if they went outside.  One guy left his car windows open overnight and said there must have been 50,000 mosquitoes in his car in the morning.
> 
> * Little is just a statement of size.  The cabins were in pretty rough shape from neglect when they bought them.  One guy had a strap around his cabin and two straps inside held tight with come-alongs to hold it together while he gutted and worked on it.



Sounds like our house! We had to wrap the southeast corner of our house due to a bunch of undisclosed water damage. Thankfully we live on the coast and don't have the same numbers of black flies as elsewhere. The mosquitoes don't even bother me too much, I'm used to those down in VA and NC.


----------



## EODMSgt (Jun 12, 2019)

Having been born and raised in NH, I'm one of those that think 65 is perfect summer weather. Anything over that is too damn hot. I primarily heat with wood but have propane baseboards as a backup. I keep my thermostats at 45. 55-60 in the house is very comfortable. When the wood stove is cranking during the winter, I usually have windows or the French doors open, whether it's snowing or not.


----------



## SpaceBus (Jun 12, 2019)

EODMSgt said:


> Having been born and raised in NH, I'm one of those that think 65 is perfect summer weather. Anything over that is too damn hot. I primarily heat with wood but have propane baseboards as a backup. I keep my thermostats at 45. 55-60 in the house is very comfortable. When the wood stove is cranking during the winter, I usually have windows or the French doors open, whether it's snowing or not.



We spent a few NC winters in an RV and that was uncomfortable for my wife. It was a struggle to keep the bus at 65f in January and Feb with a propane furnace ducted into the floor. My wife jokes that she is a lizard due to her narrow range of temperature comfort. She also had a heat injury as a kid, so she can't do hot.


----------



## blades (Jun 12, 2019)

WiscWoody said:


> I think we are in some twisted competition to see which one of us will have the latest fire of the 18/19 heating season lol.


 lit the stove up this morning  got a nice bed of oak  (saw mill )  slab coals running and tossed some what ever on top before coming to shop.


----------



## blades (Jun 13, 2019)

Ditto on this morning oak slabs and some Honey locust splitter trash


----------



## SpaceBus (Jun 13, 2019)

Looks like rain tonight, might burn, but maybe not.


----------



## EODMSgt (Jun 13, 2019)

48, damp and raw so fired up the stove. Middle of June. Go figure.


----------



## WiscWoody (Jun 13, 2019)

It was 37 out this morning... well... you know the rest.


----------



## SpaceBus (Jun 13, 2019)

My wife isn't feeling well and it's chilly out with the rain tonight, so a mid June fire it is. She had a feeling we were going to break our streak again. I was hoping to put some plants on the stove for summer soon...


----------



## PaulOinMA (Jun 14, 2019)

SpaceBus … had coffee with one of the guys from my wife's former church this morning.  He and I were the only ones from the Friday morning group, usually 6 - 7 of us, to show up.  He was fishing north of you in Maine last week with a group of buddies.  I think he said it was Grand Lake Stream.

He said the black flies weren't bad, but the mosquitoes were really, really bad.  O.k., only if you were on the water well away from shore.  Their cabin wasn't sealed up well, and there were a lot of mosquitoes in the cabin.  They were stuffing plastic bags in gaps in the logs.   He said he actually had to spray his pillow with bug spray to sleep, a first for him.


----------



## SpaceBus (Jun 14, 2019)

PaulOinMA said:


> SpaceBus … had coffee with one of the guys from my wife's former church this morning.  He and I were the only ones from the Friday morning group, usually 6 - 7 of us, to show up.  He was fishing north of you in Maine last week with a group of buddies.  I think he said it was Grand Lake Stream.
> 
> He said the black flies weren't bad, but the mosquitoes were really, really bad.  O.k., only if you were on the water well away from shore.  Their cabin wasn't sealed up well, and there were a lot of mosquitoes in the cabin.  They were stuffing plastic bags in gaps in the logs.   He said he actually had to spray his pillow with bug spray to sleep, a first for him.



Thankfully it's not like that here! The other day I got a magnetic rake at the hardware store and found full mesh shirts with hooods. What a life changer!


----------



## Todd67 (Jun 15, 2019)

My wife got the wood stove going last night. Unbelievable cool weather for the middle of June.


----------



## SpaceBus (Jun 16, 2019)

Burning a fire right now!


----------



## WiscWoody (Jun 18, 2019)

I’m finally done burning for the season. My last fire was on Saturday the 14th. It’s a bit cool in the house in the mornings yet at 65-66 but I can dress warmer in the mornings and change later in the day. This year was the latest I’ve ever burned and so far I’ve only run the AC for a hour and the humidity has been low, a comfortable summer so far!


----------



## SpaceBus (Jun 21, 2019)

We may have a fire tonight as the house has been opened up for the last four days while we performed some much needed repairs. Rain came right as we buttoned everything up with the typar house wrap.


----------



## blades (Jun 21, 2019)

Had fired stove 2 days ago - it was about 61 inside- and it reduces humidity level as well which was close to 57%.  Sat - Mon - 50% chance of rain external temps may hit 70 for a high- so there is a good possibility that the stove will be fired up again-  just can't get myself to turn on the propane furnace. I almost relented a couple days back but came to my senses before flipping the propane switch.


----------



## begreen (Jun 22, 2019)

First day of summer and it snowed like a bandit in Steamboat Springs, CO, 24"! 8" fell in Yellowstone.
https://denver.cbslocal.com/2019/06/22/heavy-summer-snow-at-steamboat-resort/


----------



## Ashful (Jun 23, 2019)

Time to move, blades!  Yesterday here was sailing, then mowing, then swimming and eating by the pool.  High of 78, low of 68.


----------



## blades (Jun 23, 2019)

Doing my best to stay out of cities and suburbs of same. Unfortunately it is almost impossible for me to avoid the idiot bureaucrats  to wit  16 ft height limit on a barn   ( taxed on sq footage foot print).


----------



## SpaceBus (Jul 14, 2019)

With the rain we've gotten here and temps staying in the low 60's we've had a few small fires. The whole first floor has no insulation right now, so that's really why it's cold inside.


----------

